# injection   Bicillin LA



## paula1958 (Aug 13, 2012)

what is the cpt code for Bicillin LA?   what is the the amount of payment for carriers?
Thanks,
paula


----------



## dseyfried (Aug 15, 2012)

paula1958 said:


> what is the cpt code for Bicillin LA?   what is the the amount of payment for carriers?
> Thanks,
> paula


J0530 - J0561 based on dose


----------

